# My first RDA?



## TheV (22/5/17)

Hi guys,

Loving my Big Baby Beast when I'm out and about but I'm looking to get an RDA for home use.

I tried a Sapor V2 25mm over the weekend and it was a great experience.
I'm considering getting the Troll V2 25mm as it is slightly cheaper and slightly shorter.

Would the Troll V2 25mm be a good RDA for me to start with?

Are there any other options I should be considering?


----------



## Dietz (22/5/17)

TheV said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Loving my Big Baby Beast when I'm out and about but I'm looking to get an RDA for home use.
> 
> ...



My first was the Troll V2 22mm. Yes, its a good starter!!
Flavor and clouds is really good for the bucs!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TheV (22/5/17)

Dietz said:


> My first was the Troll V2 22mm. Yes, its a good starter!!
> Flavor and clouds is really good for the bucs!


Thanks for the feedback. Thinking of picking one up after work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (22/5/17)

Look at the Peerless RDA or the Icon RDA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (22/5/17)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Look at the Peerless RDA or the Icon RDA


The Peerless is available at my local shop (not the Icon).
What would be the specific reason to consider the Peerless over the Troll?
As I'm pretty new to this I'm not really sure what to look for when comparing RDA's


----------



## RichJB (22/5/17)

The Troll has a standard Velocity deck, the Peerless maybe offers a bit more in terms of versatility on the build deck with holes for both thinner and fatter coil wires. Both have huge juice wells. They seem to have similar side airflow with diagonal slots. The Peerless would be better for single coils as you can close one of the airflows off. It's maybe a personal thing but I prefer the drip tip options on the Peerless. The Peerless also has a squonk pin. The Troll is stainless, the Peerless is aluminium afaik, but that in turn means that the Peerless edges it on price.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (22/5/17)

TheV said:


> The Peerless is available at my local shop (not the Icon).
> What would be the specific reason to consider the Peerless over the Troll?
> As I'm pretty new to this I'm not really sure what to look for when comparing RDA's



I'm not a big fan of 22mm RDA's - it just seems like the build options on it is limited due to their size. What I like about the peerless is the honeycomb airflow, so it wont be too noisy - also it has an extremely innovative build deck, so this allows you to play around with many types of wire - until you find your sweet spot. Remember the standard for RDA's is 24mm nowadays, you need to make sure it fits onto your mod.

One of my trusted vape tjina's on here got one - and he is pretty impressed with it at the price-point its going for. @Rude Rudi - give this oke some advice on the peerless.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (22/5/17)

RichJB said:


> The Troll has a standard Velocity deck, the Peerless maybe offers a bit more in terms of versatility on the build deck with holes for both thinner and fatter coil wires. Both have huge juice wells. They seem to have similar side airflow with diagonal slots. The Peerless would be better for single coils as you can close one of the airflows off. It's maybe a personal thing but I prefer the drip tip options on the Peerless. The Peerless also has a squonk pin. The Troll is stainless, the Peerless is aluminium afaik, but that in turn means that the Peerless edges it on price.


Thanks for the detailed breakdown. It definitely sounds like the Peerless is something I should strongly consider over the Troll.
I'll go to my local shop after work and hopefully I can have a look at both.
The Peerless does appeal to me more from a visual perspective.



Chukin'Vape said:


> I'm not a big fan of 22mm RDA's - it just seems like the build options on it is limited due to their size. What I like about the peerless is the honeycomb airflow, so it wont be too noisy - also it has an extremely innovative build deck, so this allows you to play around with many types of wire - until you find your sweet spot. Remember the standard for RDA's is 24mm nowadays, you need to make sure it fits onto your mod.
> 
> One of my trusted vape tjina's on here got one - and he is pretty impressed with it at the price-point its going for. @Rude Rudi - give this oke some advice on the peerless.


Thanks for the heads up.
I'll be running it on an Alien which manages a 25mm fine in my opinion. Definitely looking at a minimum of 24mm. (Peerless is 25mm, Troll is 25mm)
It definitely is sounding like I might go for the Peerless...


----------



## Chukin'Vape (22/5/17)

TheV said:


> Thanks for the detailed breakdown. It definitely sounds like the Peerless is something I should strongly consider over the Troll.
> I'll go to my local shop after work and hopefully I can have a look at both.
> The Peerless does appeal to me more from a visual perspective.
> 
> ...


You are right they are all 25mm - I was thinking of the 22mm version for some reason
http://www.wotofo.com/wotofo-the-troll-rda-v2.html

I would go for the peerless - to me build options are extremely important. Its actually a pretty neat RDA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (22/5/17)

Thanks again guys. Really appreciate all the info.

Now I just need to figure out what wire I'm gonna add to my order...
I'm thinking this:
Youde Fused Clapton 32ga+28ga*2 *5m (3 wires)
and
Youde Clapton 26ga/32ga/5m, 2 kanthal wires


----------



## Rude Rudi (22/5/17)

Chukin'Vape said:


> I'm not a big fan of 22mm RDA's - it just seems like the build options on it is limited due to their size. What I like about the peerless is the honeycomb airflow, so it wont be too noisy - also it has an extremely innovative build deck, so this allows you to play around with many types of wire - until you find your sweet spot. Remember the standard for RDA's is 24mm nowadays, you need to make sure it fits onto your mod.
> 
> One of my trusted vape tjina's on here got one - and he is pretty impressed with it at the price-point its going for. @Rude Rudi - give this oke some advice on the peerless.



Yes, the Peerless is decent for the price you pay. The honeycomb airflow is quite unique with no hissing...
The versatility of the build deck is a big plus as it accommodates single and double coils - a big or as small as you want.

It also has special bridge design posts which forms an open liquid chamber to make provision for imbalanced wicking - the pics explains 
it best. For the price, you cant go wrong!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (22/5/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> Yes, the Peerless is decent for the price you pay. The honeycomb airflow is quite unique with no hissing...
> The versatility of the build deck is a big plus as it accommodates single and double coils - a big or as small as you want.
> 
> It also has special bridge design posts which forms an open liquid chamber to make provision for imbalanced wicking - the pics explains
> ...


Thanks Rudi. I appreciate the info. The versatility of the deck and the no hissing part really interests me. And it looks great.
Its also only R10 more than the Troll so I might as well take this one.

Looking forward to getting started with all this RDA business!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (22/5/17)

"Wide board drip tip"? China, heh.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rude Rudi (22/5/17)

RichJB said:


> "Wide board drip tip"? China, heh.


----------



## Chukin'Vape (22/5/17)

TheV said:


> Thanks Rudi. I appreciate the info. The versatility of the deck and the no hissing part really interests me. And it looks great.
> Its also only R10 more than the Troll so I might as well take this one.
> 
> Looking forward to getting started with all this RDA business!


Isnt this RDA like R350 or something at VK?


----------



## RichJB (22/5/17)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Isnt this RDA like R350 or something at VK?



It is that. Original at clone prices, chicken dinner.


----------



## Rude Rudi (22/5/17)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Isnt this RDA like R350 or something at VK?



Yip - that's why I got it!


----------



## aktorsyl (22/5/17)

I'm curious - how does the Peerless compare to the Sapor V2 when it comes to flavour?


----------



## TheV (22/5/17)

Thanks for all the quick info and assistance here.
Managed to pick this up on the way home:

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Rude Rudi (22/5/17)

Enjoy!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (22/5/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> Enjoy!!!!


Thanks! Loving the experience so far.
I've been enjoying a whole new level of flavor.
I've wound some coils in prep for the first rebuild

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape (23/5/17)

TheV said:


> Thanks! Loving the experience so far.
> I've been enjoying a whole new level of flavor.
> I've wound some coils in prep for the first rebuild



So hows that peerless vaping bro? - Lekke build you have in there! If you starting out with dripping count your drops anything from 15 to 20 drops should be enough for like 5 - 6 hits. Over dripping can kill your driplife buzz pretty quick.


----------



## TheV (23/5/17)

Chukin'Vape said:


> So hows that peerless vaping bro? - Lekke build you have in there! If you starting out with dripping count your drops anything from 15 to 20 drops should be enough for like 5 - 6 hits. Over dripping can kill your driplife buzz pretty quick.


The build I have in here is the demo build from the shop. I'm sure it will take me a bit of practice to get a decent build going.

I'm really enjoying the Peerless. It pulls nicely, plenty flavor and no excessive whistling.
I'm very happy with my purchase.

Not really counting drops. Either just popping a couple of drops in there or popping the top and hitting the coils directly.

These are the coils I prepped for when I need to try and rebuild the thing myself:

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## TheV (23/5/17)

So I thought I'd give my first build a try:





















It seems to have come out OK. Pretty happy with the result

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac (24/5/17)

TheV said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Loving my Big Baby Beast when I'm out and about but I'm looking to get an RDA for home use.
> 
> ...


 a
The Hadley SXK clone is well made and performs like the authentic for about 15 bucks @3f vapes.That said the Sapor is worth the slight price difference over the Troll v2 IMHO. I love the Sapor and it is one of if not the best low priced authentic RDA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

